# Hobbie Fish Grippers



## Choicey (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone got a pair of these.... If you do - I would be interested in knowing what what you think of them.
Are they better then the Mid priced Lip Grippers you get else where.

I like the look of them - seen them in a few pics but until last night had no idea where to find them..
Love how they Float, Glow in the Dark and are only 22 bucks.

If the reports are good I am going to get myself a pair real soon.

Quote from the Scott Lovig Hobie website located in Victoria - here is the link http://www.slhobie.com.au/index.php


> One of the latest Hobie toys for Kayak fisherman are these great lip grippers. Being made from plastic and having a wider gripping surface area means they won't hurt fish and tear their jaws like current metal models I have owned. They also lock in place like multigrips, float and glow in the dark. They are easily the best grippers I have ever seen and are only $22.00
> 
> They also hurt like hell if you clip them to your ear


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

They're great. I removed the silly stretchy wrist strap thing & added a decent leash & they work a treat. Once the grips are on, that fish is yours (to keep, release or cherish 'til death do you part). Best thing about them is that they're rustproof & maintenance free.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Glow in the dark ear rings .. Fantastic I dont really have anymore to say , i just wanted to get to 100 posts :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i have a pair and am very impressed with them there simple and float and glow in the dark and boy do they grab on , i tried it on my hand but soon backed off as theyt are like vice grips


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve , theres no adjustment re the vice grip like hold and theres no gap as the jaws just clamp tight together, i imagine on a fish with a thick bottom jaw they could do some damage to the fish if it was your intention to release it , i am going to file the jaws on mine a little to avoid them doing just this


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfSFRq8AAB1fgAAQQIMACAAgEAA/7/+gMAC1gim9KeoZHqPUaeiABqnpkMoDQPUGgGptTTSm9ARADT1EBC53fI2h8V9ZzSMykrljKxloVQaRhsMFNbWFAy5YBURiBTg7jYUIyKdWOx2TiGo9jvbceZ8iSxk/wYfkJcYcDAGjPM4s9Xhq+9uMvgyyWkgZBGqIVRVDTWQttA5RutGc1J3nFIEMbWN77q42RiVx+NwZMBGUp9NNRGpEMo4nEj+LuSKcKEh6QqNXgA==


----------



## Choicey (Nov 29, 2008)

Now that I have a pair, and a pair of the conventional metal type. Here is what I think.

Do not like the Hobie fish grippers as the are too wide and like everyone says, they clamp too tight for c&r.
I prefer the the metal type as they are easier to get into the mouth of the species that I generally catch like bream, whiting, flathead etc. The mouth of the Hobie grippers is too wide and too hard to get a quick grip of the fish... The metal type that you generally find at every fishing outlet are better and what I generally grab when both are sitting in the fishing tub.

Thats what I think.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

fantastic...holds big fish excellently....no maintenance as sbd says...very strong grip


----------

